# new video... ideas?



## JBroida

I was thinking its been a while since i made any videos myself (the japanese knife society vids dont count as this in my mind), so i thought i'd throw a feeler out there... i get a ton of questions every day, but what would you guys like to see a video about if i make one this coming week?


----------



## macmiddlebrooks

I'm getting much better at sharpening on the stones, but where I still struggle is a consistent honing technique between sharpening. I do quite a bit of veg prep on polyboards at work and quickly loose a trued edge. I'd like to see your thoughts on this if possible.


----------



## El Pescador

I'd like a video of you doing the macarena.


----------



## obtuse

A video on how you finish your edges?


----------



## Andrew H

Maybe a video of a whole sharpening and stropping session on a 50-50 bevel gyuto?


----------



## unkajonet

macmiddlebrooks said:


> I'm getting much better at sharpening on the stones, but where I still struggle is a consistent honing technique between sharpening. I do quite a bit of veg prep on polyboards at work and quickly loose a trued edge. I'd like to see your thoughts on this if possible.


 
+1

Also with your thoughts on when you _do _go back to the stones, which grit do you start with (last stone used from last sharpening session? Lower?). Or maybe something broader like: maintaining the edge from the last full sharpening session, through when it's time to start thinning behind the edge again...


----------



## macmiddlebrooks

unkajonet said:


> +1
> 
> Also with your thoughts on when you _do _go back to the stones, which grit do you start with (last stone used from last sharpening session? Lower?). Or maybe something broader like: maintaining the edge from the last full sharpening session, through when it's time to start thinning behind the edge again...


 
Yes! I'm wondering these things as well.


----------



## JBroida

thats an easy one... i dont even have to sharpen anything in that, but i'd be happy to do it. I'll try to get on it next week.


----------



## jm2hill

Andrew H said:


> Maybe a video of a whole sharpening and stropping session on a 50-50 bevel gyuto?



+1 I love watching an experienced sharpener just go straight through on a 50-50 DB Gyuto. 



macmiddlebrooks said:


> I'm getting much better at sharpening on the stones, but where I still struggle is a consistent honing technique between sharpening. I do quite a bit of veg prep on polyboards at work and quickly loose a trued edge. I'd like to see your thoughts on this if possible.


 
+2 - Just about to get into stropping to finish edges as well as touch up edges and would love to see your thoughts and opinions on something like that.


----------



## heirkb

Someone posted it elsewhere, but cutting techniques/motions for really hard foods like sweet potatoes, pumpkin, etc...I've been able to figure out some of them, like butternut squash, but those ones I listed are still annoying.


----------



## UglyJoe

I wouldn't mind some more vids on some of the series of knives you carry... maybe some of Suisin knives or an overview of all the Gesshin knives you've had so far, particularly the Hides.

As far as techiniques - finish polishing is always cool to see. I can finish a knife and make it look very nice... but not quite the pro finish that I would expect if I sent the knife off for sharpening. Getting that last 5-10% has been a bit frustrating.


----------



## stevenStefano

As UglyJoe says, I think it would be interesting to see the final stage of sharpening a knife. Just to pick up any techniques you use in terms of any particular motions, how much pressure you use, how long you spend on the finishing stones and that sort of thing. Just basically any little things you do that others might miss to really make the final edge the best it could possibly be. In the poll you said a lot of the time you don't strop so this is an area I think a lot of people can improve on


----------



## JBroida

there are some subjects of sharpening i cant really show or talk about as they are trade secrets from the craftsmen i train with, but i can go over other things.

On the not stropping, the truth is that no matter whether you strop or not, you should have your edge almost 99% clean off of the stones anyways, through adjustments in pressure (both location, amount, and timing) and angle. Only then will you be getting the most from your stones and strops. So, for instance, with burrs and wire edges, they can be abraded away on the stones until they are completely or nearly gone (you can even use the high angle microbevel techniques to help minimize wire edge issues).


----------



## UglyJoe

well, I'd still love to see say the suisin line showcased...


----------



## MWhtrader

how about some videos on some of the more specialized/ less common knifes like kiritsuke, takobiki, fugubiki, usubiki. either a demo on usage or show/ highlight special points these knives.


----------



## JBroida

MWhtrader said:


> how about some videos on some of the more specialized/ less common knifes like kiritsuke, takobiki, fugubiki, usubiki. either a demo on usage or show/ highlight special points these knives.


 
honestly, everytime i do something like that it just encourages people who should not be buying those knives to buy them... over time, i do plan to show techniques with some of these knives, but i will probably have it be a part of Japanese Knife Society as opposed to my personal videos. That way, i can make sure the techniques are demonstrated clearly and correctly, and i can make sure to take the time to explain why these knives are used and in what cases they should not be used. Kiritsuke is one of the most common knives i have this problem with... it has been marketed to users in the US as an all purpose knife. However, what it really is, is a combination of an usuba and yanaigba. So it is there for dual duty of vegetable work and fish slicing work in japanese cuisine. It is not a replacement for a gyuto. Similarly, i often have people ask about fugubiki as replacements for yanagiba. If it were such a good idea, i think it would be a lot more common in Japan. There are a number of reasons that the yanagiba is used instead of the fugubiki for the majority of fish slicing.

If it would be of interest to you guys, i would be happy to either type up something or do a video where i can explain issues like this. I can also cover what the knives are used for in something like that.


----------



## MWhtrader

I suppose you are right, I guess your video could educate people why they shouldn't be buying those knives instead of the yanagiba or usuba. Thing is that most people, me included, dont much much if any expose to those knives. It would just be very educational to know more about them.

Oh, and perhaps you could do an "unboxing" video of a big box of knives/ or stones when you get a shipment. I am sure some would be interested in that too.


----------



## JBroida

i really hope that last post didnt come across as rude... i just feel very strongly about making sure my customers are well educated and informed when it comes to the knives they are looking at. Anyways, maybe a video like that would be useful. I'll see what i can do.

As far as an unboxing, i should be able to do that... i've got packages coming non-stop for the next few weeks


----------



## MWhtrader

It really shows that you care, and its good. Don't worry about being rude, its refreshing to see. Not to mention its far less than nearly most nihon shopkeeps i've seen.


----------



## JBroida

well i'm glad i dont come across too harsh... its a difficult balance between doing what i think is right and just listening to what the customer wants... more often than not, i tend to err on the side of doing what i think is right... i look at it as a benefit of working for myself 

In all honesty though, i've spent a lot of time learning and training (and i continue to do so with the craftsmen and chefs in Japan as well as with chefs here in the US), and i believe that my experience gives me a unique perspective to help people find something that is a good fit for them (the task at hand, personal preference, work environment, etc.). Most of the time, it works out to be something they also really want, but sometimes i find myself trying to convince people of what is best for them. I have yet to hear back from someone that i was just totally off base (knock on wood). However, I also do my best to explain various aspects of the knives and stones i sell so that the customers have a very good idea of what will be coming their way. It might help that i've used at least one thing from every line and maker we carry (I call it "product testing" so my wife doesnt kill me  ).


----------



## Dave Martell

Shaving with yanagiba?


----------



## Dave Martell

Dave Martell said:


> Shaving with yanagiba?


 

Edit > fish scaler :rofl2:


----------



## SpikeC

How about shaving with a fingerstone?


----------



## JBroida

haha... you guys have seen my arms in my videos, right? I'm a hairy guy  Shaving is already a pain in the ass


----------



## PierreRodrigue

Jon, I'm also a hairy guy, but if its a pain in the ass, ou just might be lathering up the wrong cheeks! :butbutbut:


----------



## JBroida

haha... touche


----------



## tk59

Okaaaaay... TMI, lol. Seriously though, being hairy just means you can do shaving vids with lots of different objects.  A few months ago, I gave up shaving with knives for straights exclusively. I do miss it sometimes.:tooth:


----------



## chuck239

Just make sure to wear eye protection. 

-Chuck


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

UglyJoe said:


> I wouldn't mind some more vids on some of the series of knives you carry... maybe some of Suisin knives or an overview of all the Gesshin knives you've had so far, particularly the Hides.



+1 

These are my favorites. You should absolutely do a short "show and tell" video for every line you carry, especially those unique to JKI.


----------



## JBroida

I will definitely do that over time... as for this week's video, i think i'll try to do a talk about stone lineups, when i go back to sharpen my knives, how i can keep things consistent, and maybe (if i can pull it off in time) a demo of what different edgefeels are like

Hopefully shooting tomorrow, but maybe sunday


----------



## mpukas

Digging up old bones 

As if you dont already have enough to do, I have an idea for a new video. This one is purely selfish. 

How about tips, tricks and pitfalls of sharpening knives with super-thin edges and tips, such as, well almost all of the high-end knives you sell. 

Sharpening a knife with a super thin edge, such as a Heiji or a Shigefusa, poses different challenges than a normal Japanese knife, especially at the tip. Demonstrating things to be aware of such as the actual angles at the primary and secondary bevels, pressure, rotation and lifting the handle when sharpening the tip would be very beneficial. And anything else that Im missing. 

From my own experience, many of these things were not immediately apparent to me when I went from a normal knife to a Heiji, and now Im a little sketchy when it comes to sharpening super-thin knives. 

Thanks Jon. mpp


----------



## Crothcipt

Great idea. even some with flex at the end would be cool too. (can't remember if it was brought up in this thread)


----------



## JBroida

maybe one day... i'm a bit short on time lately


----------



## jgraeff

jon,

anyway you could do a comparison of edges from different grit stones? Like say for new people trying to decide on what grits they want not having any clue, i knew for me it was difficult to decide. 

But like take a knife and show how a 1k cuts and a 4k or etc just curious thought it may help some people out.


----------



## JBroida

i've got a running list of videos i'm looking to do when i have some time... i'd be happy to add these videos to the list. Damn, i need some help here


----------



## MowgFace

I really like the live stream. It showcases a lot of stones in one go, how they work in concert with each other and how they work on different knives. Also, to expand the Japanese Knife Society videos. I liked that this series pays attention to grip and ergonomics. It would be nice to see more of your knives in action!

Mowgs


----------

